# Any available charters between wed/thurs?



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Back from overseas and got two family members coming to town last minute....wanted to get them on some fish, offshore preferably but open to what's biting, sometime this Wed/Thurs. Anyone know of someone that has something open?


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Weather and seas don't look too good for going out this week - have a large front coming through Wednesday and seas in the gulf are at least 3-5' through Thursday per Weather Underground Marine Forecasts. Friday looks good though.


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Try Sweet Jody first then Destiny/Destin Princess.......

These are head boats that charge around $50. plus a 10 - 20 % tip for deckhands......... These guys will put you on some fish and are large boats so your guests may not get motion sickness.........


----------

